
I work at a startup and I am BROKE. How do I make some extra money? - anotheroption

======
Wintermute
Well, it isn't really all that satisfying, but I've taken to tutoring,
specifically SAT tutoring. This has good points ($40-$50 / hour, not very
difficult) and it has bad points (relatively mindless, highly repetitive, can
be a lot of driving). Still, it is a flexible solution to a very stressful
problem.

------
mattculbreth
Well you've got the www.rentacoder.com type sites. www.odesk.com is another.
And then you've got whatever you can dig up on your own through independent
consulting. Just be sure not to break any agreements with the startup with
respect to IP, competition, etc.

And then there's always waiting tables. A bit of a shot to the ego perhaps,
but that'd be a good break from coding perhaps. If it's good enough for every
budding actor/screenwriter/director in LA... :)

------
zaidf
My cofounder works this way and I have all the respect for him for being able
to carry this out without it having an impact on our development.

Still you have to be very careful it does not take your focus away at any
point. My partner had freelanced before so he knew what kind of projects to
take and not take. Best projects are those that pay for some straightforward
coding without much mental work.

------
dpapathanasiou
A while ago, I remember reading on Emanuel Derman's blog
(<http://www.wilmott.com/blogs/eman/)> a comment along the lines of "Time and
the right to choose have value".

So while I'm sure you can find some job to pay the bills, consider how much
time (and in what state mentally/physically) it will leave you to focus on
your startup.

------
Alex3917
Personally, if I was ever in this situation I think I'd go for a mindless job
like becoming a Starbucks barista or something. I find it's harder to have
good ideas at home after doing something that involves thinking all day.

